
Windows Live ID OpenID CTP Status Update - johns
http://winliveid.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!AEE1BB0D86E23AAC!1791.entry
======
johns
Chris Messina's response: [http://lists.openid.net/pipermail/openid-
general/2009-August...](http://lists.openid.net/pipermail/openid-
general/2009-August/018970.html)

